# My chi doesn't like other dogs :(



## piranha (Mar 28, 2013)

My 6 month old chihuahua Tequila is having a lot of trouble getting along with other dogs. She is the sweetest little thing _with people_, very loving and affectionate. But I've tried to introduce her to a variety of other dogs over the past few months and it never goes well. She will show her teeth and snarl and even snap at them. She is OK with other chihuahuas - but I don't see many of them. I have a 12 year old poodle and she is perfect with her -- but I think it's because the poodle was here first, and she's almost mother like. Other dogs, she seems to hate. I can't take her to the park because I'm worried that she will actually bite. Any advice??


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Do you walk the dogs together ? i used to take a treat and when we passed another dog i would distract her with a treat,she was ok alone but if we walked with my other dog she was worse


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I have the exact same problem with Ike, he is 7 1/2 months old.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Many tiny dogs are what we call 'fear aggressive'. They figure out early on, that if they act 'nasty' the other pups will leave them alone. I'd bring this baby to a positive training class for puppies. Might help.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree with Susan, it's very possibly fear aggression. We have the same issue with Max, he's nearly 2 and we're still working on him. We take him to obedience classes as a way to socialise him and he has nipped a couple of dogs there so you really have to keep an eye on him all the time. The thing we have noticed is that it doesn't seem as much of a problem when we're not around. Whether he is trying to protect us or just trying to get a reaction from us I'm not sure. It's a tough one to deal with and I can't really offer any advice other than keep trying to socialise her and give her lots of praise / treats when she shows good behaviour around other dogs. She's still only young so fingers crossed with a bit of work you'll be able see some changes!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

same issue here with KC shes 10 months old! shes okay with smaller dogs but the bigger ones she barks and lunges at at park walks/vets/pet store! Dex doesnt bark but hes getting better at sniffing more dogs out there :]


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lola is pretty good with dogs she prefers small dogs. The only time she gets sniffy is if a large dog comes running up she will growl a bit just to let them know they need to slow down. I would just bring your dog out. I would make sure she is on a leash. Also make sure other dogs are approaching her properly. She is a little dog and some dogs can be intimidating.


----------

